# My little coffee corner with a new rocket appartamento



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

After getting my first entry level machin0, la Pavoni Puccino, I decided to upgrade to the Rocket Appartamento. She's a beaut but i 'm now saving the pennies for a new grinder, 2nd hand eureka mignon or mazzer mini electric (although not sure I'll get this pass the wife because of its size). Only had it since the weekend so still learning but now pulling half decent shots.


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Nice set up.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Very nice buddy


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

That's great







I have a soft spot for anything Rocket!!


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Brilliant setup, enjoy!


----------



## RDC8 (Dec 6, 2016)

Nice to see another Rocket owner's setup-you will definitely benefit from a better quality grinder. Eureka mignon will do the trick - be prepared for "flying grinds" and a bit of clumping. A dosing funnel from @Norvin will help control the mess!


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Nice setup Gengis - the coloured cups look cool against the polished steel Rocket


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

This has to be the one for me i think. It's cheap, produces great coffee and it is small.

Well done on your choice.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Wouldn't say that was cheap set up, unleess your made if money lol.


----------



## Benjijames28 (Mar 29, 2017)

Deansie26 said:


> Wouldn't say that was cheap set up, unleess your made if money lol.


Lol no it's not cheap. It great value for money tho.

The other set up i have been looking at is a profitec 700 which is 1800, so nearly double the cost of the Appartmento.

Don't get me wrong the 700 is far better a machine but at end of day they pump water into coffee, you can get good coffee from any of them.


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

RDC8 said:


> Nice to see another Rocket owner's setup-you will definitely benefit from a better quality grinder. Eureka mignon will do the trick - be prepared for "flying grinds" and a bit of clumping. A dosing funnel from @Norvin will help control the mess!


I'm currently struggling with flying grinds/clumping and lots of retention with my I mini so hoping that the eureka wont be as bad as that, sure it wont. I'm in a slight predicament whether to just wait and save the pennies to get a 2nd hand mazzer mini or something else around the 400 mark that won't have the above issues, although I assume all grinders do a little bit of all this anywhere! God its a mind field! lol

I'll have a look at the dosing funnel though might be a quick fix thanks for that.


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

I would echo that its not cheap but for me it gave the best combo of price/functionality/looks and most importantly ease of use.


----------



## CardinalBiggles (Apr 24, 2017)

A perfect size for the location. Nice.


----------



## Ryan1664 (Jun 13, 2017)

Great looking setup


----------



## nlaul (Jun 19, 2017)

Love it....as well as the color of the cups!


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

nice mate


----------



## Raimundad (Jul 9, 2017)

Delicious setup!


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Congratulations, that's a sweet setup indeed


----------



## Muchgladwin (Jul 9, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

thank you all for the kind words. I've got a new grinder and some acme cups coming soon as well.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

And I thought the cups you have are gorgeous!


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

Upgraded my grinder to a mazzer mini.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

Looks good mate. How you getting on with it? Notice a difference in the cup?


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

igm45 said:


> Looks good mate. How you getting on with it? Notice a difference in the cup?


Still getting it dialed in but yes a huge difference in the cup so far. I was coming from a i-mini so its a jump in terms of burr size (38mm?? to 64mm) but I can defo now taste more of the flavour profiles, rather than the one beforehand.

In terms of ease of use, setting the timer for the double shots was super easy, but again took some time to get the right. I'm not single dosing or weighing so more eyeballing the portafilter and filling it to my taste.

The grind adjustment wheel is pretty stiff but I've not had any issues moving it. Personally it was easy to adjust

grind on the I-mini but I only do minor adjustments anyway when I change beans.


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

Want to give a thanks as well to @MatBat for the easy transaction and for letting me test the grinder out when I picked it up.


----------



## MatBat (Feb 15, 2017)

You're welcome mate. Glad you got it home ok and hope your arms aren't aching too much! Hope you enjoy it


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

MatBat said:


> You're welcome mate. Glad you got it home ok and hope your arms aren't aching too much! Hope you enjoy it


It was pretty painful tbh but I think its saved me having to get a gym membership as my arms are super ripped now LOL


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

Very nice indeed, very shiny indeed


----------



## fosterjacob (Apr 17, 2017)

Nice set up! I too have a soft spot for Rocket! Shame I can't afford one though!


----------



## robbo1981 (Aug 3, 2017)

Great setup. The RA looks fantastic. After one myself and thinking of either Eureka Mignon or Zenith for grinder. Good luck for your search for grinder.


----------



## robbo1981 (Aug 3, 2017)

robbo1981 said:


> Great setup. The RA looks fantastic. After one myself and thinking of either Eureka Mignon or Zenith for grinder. Good luck for your search for grinder.


Sorry, just realised you got a new grinder - enjoy!


----------



## GengisKhan (May 8, 2017)

robbo1981 said:


> Sorry, just realised you got a new grinder - enjoy!


thanks Robbo! Its a real step up in flavour with the mazzer.


----------

